# Still don’t think potty ultrasound is accurate, please HELP with opinions



## Tiffany0903

so I have a boy already and this is my 2nd on the way, all signs have been pointing to GIRL and deep inside I feel it’s still a girl. My 1st boys potty shot was CLEARLY a boy but I’m having some doubts with this one. The ultrasound tech was trying to rush us out so I feel she saw a small line and just called out boy
The shot is from 15 weeks
I’ve seen a lot of forums where they say it seems like swollen labia and turned out to be a girl

Please let me know your opinions and if you believe I should get a 2nd opinion. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## bobster

I didn’t want to read and run. I’m not experienced at looking at potty shots but all I do know is for a girl you should see some white lines. That being said I’ve seen some photos that have been girl and the white lines haven’t been on the picture but they’ve not had anything protruding either. Yours has characteristics of a boy but ultrasound isn’t certain so I say if you are doubting it maybe get a second opinion. Hope they were wrong and it’s a girl but if not I can assure you that 2 boys have an incredible bond and watching them play and grow together is amazing


----------



## bobster

Looking at it again the white protrusion is a different shape to normal boy potty shots I’ve seen. Hopefully it might be the cord instead of the penis


----------



## Mark&Annie

15 weeks is still early - I would wait till 20 week scan to be sure


----------



## Tiffany0903

bobster said:


> I didn’t want to read and run. I’m not experienced at looking at potty shots but all I do know is for a girl you should see some white lines. That being said I’ve seen some photos that have been girl and the white lines haven’t been on the picture but they’ve not had anything protruding either. Yours has characteristics of a boy but ultrasound isn’t certain so I say if you are doubting it maybe get a second opinion. Hope they were wrong and it’s a girl but if not I can assure you that 2 boys have an incredible bond and watching them play and grow together is amazing


Yes you’re right! This made me feel so much better although I’m not sure if I want anymore kids so it kinda made me sad but now I guess it’s ok to try for one more 
Thank you!


----------



## Tiffany0903

Mark&Annie said:


> 15 weeks is still early - I would wait till 20 week scan to be sure

I will definitely confirm with my doctor at 20 weeks


----------



## Babybump87

bobster said:


> Looking at it again the white protrusion is a different shape to normal boy potty shots I’ve seen. Hopefully it might be the cord instead of the penis

I agree. Usually you can clearly see something poking out between the legs . I’ve not seen a boy potty shot with two lines like that before but then again I am no expert ! 

Hope you’ve found out for sure now the sex of your baby ! x


----------



## 3boys

All boys congrats x


----------



## Babybump87

Having looked again this morning I think I can see a scrotum . Those two white lines took all my attention away ! 
I’m going to agree and say baby is a boy !


----------



## Suggerhoney

Looks very similar to my 16 week gender scan and I'm having a boy and it's been confirmed at my 20 weeks scan as well. Did u end up finding out for sure in the end?


----------



## Tiffany0903

Suggerhoney said:


> Looks very similar to my 16 week gender scan and I'm having a boy and it's been confirmed at my 20 weeks scan as well. Did u end up finding out for sure in the end?



Yesss it’s A BOY


----------



## Babybump87

Congratulations !


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations hon


----------

